# DIY Annual Maintenance?



## T Bone (Jul 24, 2014)

Also, should i replace just the impeller or rep the whole water pump replacement kit?


----------



## Megalops (Oct 23, 2011)

I hear ya on the do it yourself front. I just had my Etec serviced and the labor charges were by far the biggest part of the bill. But I'm too much of a wuss to do the maintence myself besides changing the fuel/water separators and also canning my warranty - but I'm sure yours is probably past warranty. Good luck, find a buddy who's done this stuff before.


----------



## Whiskey Angler (Mar 20, 2015)

Do it yourself. Change the impeller, impeller housing, and definitely all the waterpump gaskets (assuming there's gaskets...I'm not familiar with the inner working of your motor.

There's got to be some write-ups or videos online for the water pump replacement...there is for every other motor out there. Research those, as that task will be the most complex.

Things to look out for:

Use anti seize on spark plugs, and don't cross thread or over tighten them.
Be careful to properly align your shaft splines when replacing the lower unit after water pump work.
Double-check the recommended amount of gear oil required for your specific lower unit.
Be extra careful with any gaskets...those things tear easy, and are worthless once they do.
If you are having trouble dropping your lower unit off the motor to get to the water pump, its probably because there is still a bolt in it...don't go pulling or hammering on it...it should come down fairly easy.


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2016)

Megalops said:


> But I'm too much of a wuss to do the maintence myself besides changing the fuel/water separators and also canning my warranty


Maybe I am misunderstanding something but your warranty won't be affected by DIY servicing.


----------



## Megalops (Oct 23, 2011)

tjtfishon said:


> Maybe I am misunderstanding something but your warranty won't be affected by DIY servicing.


No, you're correct, unless you eff something up by DIYing. Which is what I meant. By all means jump on it if you have the knowledge and skills.


----------



## T Bone (Jul 24, 2014)

So far so good. Replaced thermostat, water pump (impeller, housing, gasket), new spark plugs, changed lower unit oil, new fuel/water separator, removed prop and greased shaft, greased cables and other grease points.

It was not hard at all, and the internet is a pretty big help. Only thing i did not do was replace anodes? How crucial is that?


----------



## tjtfishon (Feb 9, 2016)

Megalops said:


> No, you're correct, unless you eff something up by DIYing. Which is what I meant. By all means jump on it if you have the knowledge and skills.



Ok, I'm new to boating, but very proficient at automotive maintenance and repair. I look at an outboard and how easy it is to get to everything compared to an auto...then look what mechanics want to charge for a 100 hour service and I can't even imagine paying someone that much for something so simple


----------



## hferrell87 (Jan 28, 2013)

T Bone said:


> Thinking about doing the annual maintenance on my 2007 25 hp Yamaha two stroke this weekend. Changing the water pump/impeller, changing the gear oil, fuel filter, anodes... and whatever else i should do. Is this something someone who has a little mechanical knowledge can do? What should i keep an eye out for? What am i missing? Any other tips? Or should i just take it to a Yamaha dealer to have this work done?
> 
> Thanks


Although I didn't have a two stroke 25hp, i had a 07' Yamaha 70 two stroke and did all the servicing myself. I am by no means a mechanic or even worked on previous outboards before my two stroke servicing. 

I think it is extremely easy to do all the servicing yourself, just make sure to take your time and it may help you for the first time to take a picture of each part you remove to ensure you assemble in the correct fashion.


----------



## hferrell87 (Jan 28, 2013)

hferrell87 said:


> Although I didn't have a two stroke 25hp, i had a 07' Yamaha 70 two stroke and did all the servicing myself. I am by no means a mechanic or even worked on previous outboards before my two stroke servicing.
> 
> I think it is extremely easy to do all the servicing yourself, just make sure to take your time and it may help you for the first time to take a picture of each part you remove to ensure you assemble in the correct fashion.


ooops... Just noticed you already did the service. Well, glad you got it figured out!


----------



## backbone (Jan 4, 2016)

T Bone said:


> So far so good. Replaced thermostat, water pump (impeller, housing, gasket), new spark plugs, changed lower unit oil, new fuel/water separator, removed prop and greased shaft, greased cables and other grease points.
> 
> It was not hard at all, and the internet is a pretty big help. Only thing i did not do was replace anodes? How crucial is that?


Anodes are cheap, replace them before they fuse to the motor.
The internal ones too.


----------

